# fiamma awning not closing properley



## cje101

hi,
just opened the awning on our new van today, initially the awning wouldn't open and needed a little help from each end, when closing the awning the front cover was about 1 inch below the housing and i had to get on a ladder and lift the unit to enable it to be fully closed.

does any one know how to adjust the awning to enable it to open and close correctly?


----------



## rogerblack

Hi, if you could let us know the Fiamma model number it might help us point you in the right direction . . .


----------



## cje101

roger
it is a bessacarr factory fitted awning on a 2010 e660, it has a bessacarr badge over the fiamma sticker, so I can't see the model type. I will try and remove the sticker in the morning


----------



## bigfrank3

TryHere it's the Fiamma how to do anything with a Fiamma awning page.

Frank


----------



## wackywyco

I seem to remember there were some Fiamma videos regarding adjustments, I think I accessed them via Johns Cross website but am sure if you search on You Tube they'll be there.


----------



## Techno100

Sounds like the tension springs are way out which I figure someone has had a go at adjusting and got it completely wrong. These tensioners take the weight of the awning before the legs support it


----------



## bigtree

I have had similar problems with my awning,first being it not coming out with the handle.Then when retracting it is too low to not lock into the main body,I have to wind out and back in again for it to lift and close properly.


----------



## Penquin

The Fiamma Link put on earlier by bigfrank3 takes you direct to the Fiamma page which incorporates the videos and what to do to sort out that, and other, problems.

Strongly recommend having a good look at it (it is the first time that I have seen it and I have added that link to my favourites on the computer "just in case" of future need.....)

Good link, thanks Frank,

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening,

You might be best to add the following link to your bookmarks as this is the direct link to Fiamma' site which will be kept as up to date as possible http://www.fiamma.it/EN/service/

Cje101 if your motorhome was supplied by a dealer, then its function surely should have been tested as part of the PDI prior to handover and I would recommend you contact the them to discuss rectification if the links provided are unable to assist.

The factory awning was listed as the F45Ti 4.0m.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## wakk44

I had a problem with the awning not closing properly on the last truck I had(Autotrail).Finished up having to have a new gearbox assembly fitted by Hillview awnings at the Lincoln show.

According to them this is a common problem with the recessed type awning not going back properly.Then folks try and use excessive force with the winding handle which strips the plastic gearbox mechanism.

It's not a big job to replace but it cost me around £90,Hillview awnings carry a stock of awning gearboxes at the shows as they change so many.

Until you get it working properly don't try and force it like I and others have done or it could be expensive.


----------



## aldra

is it not within guarantee .

Can you not take it back to the fitters.?

Aldra


----------



## suedew

Ours sometimes sticks a bit, since I tried to ride up one of the legs on my electric bike  
John has adjusted it, it is always a bit 'off' first time we use it in a while, but when using it frequently after first awkward close it is fine.

Sue


----------

